# CCO Price List ( general )



## SkylarV217 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey Girlies, 
I'm trying to find out what the studio fix foundation Costs at a CCO ?

I know Shadows are $9.50-10.00
Nail Polishes are $7.00
Pigments are $13.75

any help would be appreciated =)


----------



## Brittni (Jun 8, 2008)

Hope these help someone... I think it'd be a good idea to try to get a GENERAL price list for all the items at CCO as I think they are the same at all of them?

- MES: $11.75
- Regular e/s pots: $9.50
- Lipgloss: $10.00
- Paint pots: $11.75
- Fluidlines: $10.50
- Pigments: $13.75
- Glitter eyeliners: $10.50

I think a general rule of thumb is MAC prices minus 30%?


----------



## peachygoldfish (Jun 8, 2008)

i think the studio fix foundation costs around $18.75. i recently got a select spf 15 foundation for 17.50 and i remembered the studio fix costing a lil more. 
e/s-10.00
msf-17.50
nail polish-7.00
brush sets-33.75 
fluidlines-11.75
pigments-13.75
select spf-17.50
studio fix-18.75
paints-11.75
lipglosses & lipsticks-10.00
shadestick-7.50 (?)
mascara-7.50

i agree with brittni, i think it is 30% off regular mac prices


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 8, 2008)

Actually, the MSF I just got was $15.75...so I don't know if it was mis-marked or what, but all the MSFs in that store were labelled at that price.

Shadesticks - $11.75
187 - $29.50
Microfine Refinisher - $19.50


----------



## peachygoldfish (Jun 12, 2008)

oh yeah, i got my msf for 15.75 too. i just wanted to post up 17.00 because i dont know if it was an error on the register....


----------



## dayroll (Jun 17, 2008)

fix+ is $12


----------



## takinghearts (Dec 11, 2008)

blush - 15.75$
plushglass - 12.25$


----------



## MissResha (Dec 11, 2008)

i went to the one in Potomac Mills recently

pigment was 13.25 for me
and the shadesticks were a flat 7.00

i think they're cheaper there because the selection is very limited


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

TX 

Blush $12.25
Lipstick $10.00
Ligglass $10.00
Pigment $13.75
Glitter $11.75
Mascara $7.00 to 8.50 depending on which one
Quads $25.75 to 32.75
Lashes $8.50 (older packaging $7.00)
Fluidlines $10.50
Paintpots $11.75
Paints $11.75
Eyeshadows $10.25
MSF $17.50
MAC Brush Roll $31.00
109 $22.50

Brushes @ 30% off retail


----------



## iShadow (Apr 25, 2009)

MN's MSFs are $19 gross.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 25, 2009)

I think most of the items here  went up from .25 -.50 cent ea


----------



## crystrill (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iShadow* 

 
_MN's MSFs are $19 gross. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, the price just went up about 2/3 weeks ago!

MAC
Lip Conditioners and Tendertones: 11.75
Lip Pencils: Most are $10
Mineralize Eyeshadows: 12.25 currently, going up to 13.75 next week!
Cleanse-off Oil: 16.00 currently, going up to 17.00 next week!
Foundation Stick: 20.00
#311: 12.75*
#266: 12.75*

*If they're not 12.75, they're 13.75. The prices of these also go up next week! I'll edit with the definite price tomorrow.

All eyeshadows are officially 10.25 now, with the exception of the Neoscifi and McQueen ones.

Bobbi Brown
Lipsticks: 15.50
Lip Pencils: 14.00 

One of these days I shall write all the prices down when I am at work. I have a list somewhere in my room.

*Just a note, I will be editing this post from time to time instead of making new ones. Just check the last modified date. Thanks!


----------



## xJustgirlie (Jan 8, 2010)

I know it's such a stupid question, but what are CCO's?
Do we also have them in Europe/ the Netherlands?


----------



## GUMBY (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xJustgirlie* 

 
_I know it's such a stupid question, but what are CCO's?
Do we also have them in Europe/ the Netherlands?_

 

its a company cosmetics outlets and its basically cheaper name brand makeup about 30% off of reg. price. and i dont think they have them in Europe...


----------



## xJustgirlie (Jan 21, 2010)

^ Wow, I really want that!
Bummer :|


----------



## CajunFille' (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GUMBY* 

 
_its a company cosmetics outlets and its basically cheaper name brand makeup about 30% off of reg. price. and i dont think they have them in Europe...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^ yep, the name on the building will say "Cosmetic Company Outlet" or "Cosmetic Company Store" they are both CCO's. In the store you will find brands of cosmetics made by Estee Lauder only, such as MAC, Bobbi Brown, Perscriptives, Clinique. There are also lots of Estee Lauder perfumes and I believe I have seen some of the Tom Ford ones there too. All of the products are sold at about a 30% discount, they round the discounted price to the nearest quarter. For example, the MAC #134 retails for $52USD , with the 30% discount it would be $36.40USD , at a final price of $36.50USD. Now, I have never heard of a CCO in Europe, but I would check out the CCO Forum on here, if there is one, or if they ever get one you will know about it first on there. HTH


----------



## CajunFille' (Jan 21, 2010)

Gulfport, MS Price List:

MAC Brushes:
165- $24
318- $14.75
189- $28
134- $36.50
192- $22.50

MAC Eyeshadows- $10.25
MAC Quads- $24
MAC Palettes- $26.75
Paint Pots- $11.75
Eyeliner- $10.25
Pigments- $13.75
Fluidline- $10.50
Mineralize Eyeshadow- $13.75

Beauty Powder Blush- $12.25
Blush Powder- $13.00
Mineralize Blush- $$15.75 (Grand Duo)
MSF- $19 (Refined, Blonde, Brunette ect.)
Shape & Sculpt Powder Duo- $14

Pearlglide Eyeliner- $10.25
Lipstick- $10


----------



## liibyz (Jun 5, 2010)

The last items i got were,
Concealer: 11.25
Blush:12.75
Pigment:13.75


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jun 8, 2010)

Niagara Falls

MSF- $19


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jul 1, 2010)

Birch Run, MI prices:
(from the items i purchased)
Eyeshadow: $10.25
Lipstick and tinted lipglasses:$10.00
beauty powder blush: $12.75 
MSF Natural with Shimmer: $18.75

I will be going to the cco in Niagara Falls, New York soon... so hopefully i will have some prices from there


----------



## crystrill (Aug 10, 2010)

MAC lipsticks and lipglass prices are going up. Every lipstick and lipglass that is $10.00 will be going up to $10.25 next week. Also the mascaras are going up to $10.00. Before they were $8.50 and $9.25. That's all I know for now.


----------



## dyingforyou (Jul 13, 2012)

anyone know what the prices are like now? going to my first cco soon while on vacation so i'd like to get a sort of estimate so i don't overspend


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 13, 2012)

dyingforyou said:


> anyone know what the prices are like now? going to my first cco soon while on vacation so i'd like to get a sort of estimate so i don't overspend


  	I should be able to update this tomorrow!!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 13, 2012)

dyingforyou said:


> anyone know what the prices are like now? going to my first cco soon while on vacation so i'd like to get a sort of estimate so i don't overspend


  	30% of retail. It's very simple. Then you just need to add the sales tax of the specific location.


----------



## dyingforyou (Jul 13, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> 30% of retail. It's very simple. Then you just need to add the sales tax of the specific location.


  	awesome, thank you both!


----------

